# Cagewarriors in the USA



## Tez3 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Cage Warriors Invades The USA*

The Cage Warriors Fighting Championships; one of the UK's oldest and best known Mixed Martial Arts promotions will be crossing the Atlantic on March 29th when it makes it's debut Stateside at the Kissimmee Civic Centre in Florida.

The Cage Warriors Fighting Championships has promoted over 30 events since July of 2002, and has earned a solid reputation for it's ability to continuously re-invent itself, whilst also being able to unearth and promote up-and-coming stars from all over Europe. Many former CWFC veterans have moved on to bigger shows such as the UFC, (the now defunct) Pride FC, K-1 Hero's, BodogFIGHT, and more. 

In their early days Cage Warriors saw the likes of Ian The Machine Freeman, Jorge Rivera, Gregory Bouchelaghem, Gerald The Finishing Machine Strebendt, Jean Silva, Alessio Sakara, Tengiz Tedoradze, JZ Calvancanti and many more step foot into the Cage Warriors arena.

Since 2005 when Warrior Promotions UK MMA Limited took a controlling interest in the Cage Warriors brand many more fighters have made their mark and progressed through the ranks, whilst Cage Warriors had several more big events that have seen two spectacular one night tournaments and increased visibility with TV deals and ever expanding coverage from internet and print media

Whilst their critically acclaimed Night of Champions event in 2005 saw the likes of Antonio Silva, Jeff Monson, Michael The Count Bisping, Ross Pointon, Martin Kampmann, Danny Batten, Rosi Sexton and Paul McVeigh successfully defend their Cage Warriors' Titles in front of a stacked crowd at the Skydome Arena. Since then all of these fighters have gone on to fight aboard in some of the World's top shows. 

Now Cage Warriors (in conjunction with their US partners) are crossing the pond and hope to repeat their success Stateside with an event that has been nearly 12 months in making. In embarking with this ambitious project, Cage Warriors hope to bring the same values which have seen them become a respected force in the UK to the United States. Cage Warriors hopes their US expansion will give even more fighters a chance to showcase their skills in front of an increased audience and will create a wider range of exciting match-ups. 

Already confirmed on the show is the UK Welterweight star and current Under 73kg/161lbs Champion Dan The Outlaw Hardy (17-6-0-1nc) Hardy is ranked second in Europe and is famous for his high tempo and exhilarating performances which wowed audiences in Japan last year. Hardy reached the finals of the Cage Force Welterweight Tournament by defeating former King of Pancrase Daizo Ishige and K-1 Heros veteran Hidetaka Monma; before being controversially disqualified in the Final when an accidental leg kick against Yoshiyuki Yoshida led to the Japanese fighter being stretchered out and gifted the win. 

The Cagewarriors USA team are also in talks with the likes of Team Trauma Ocala, American Top Team and Team Armory as well as several fighters from Cage Warriors' extensive UK roster to ensure that this 10 bout fightcard will produce a thrilling and absorbing show. Already confirmed Stateside are the likes of BJJ Black Belt Mikey Gomez, the unbeaten Bruce Conner, Rodrigo "Lango" Andrade and Kevin Abrante all from Gracie Barra Orlando

The Cage Warriors team hope to announce several more big names for this event as they aim to start their USA adventures with a bang in a little over two months time. The Cage Warriors team would also like to thank Battlebase, Tom Malloy and the Florida State Boxing Commission for their help and support in making this event happen.

For more information on this event will be released in the coming weeks as Cage Warriors go global on March 29th when they make their US debut in the Sunshine State. For more information contact the Warrior Promotions UK MMA Limited team at iandean@cagewarriors.com. Or contact Tommy Gleeson tommy@cagewarriorsusa.com or Dave Briley dave@cagewarriorsusa.com 


One of our biggest promotions is coming to the States! Dan Hardy is a cracking fighter to watch, hopefully Ian Dean (aka Kainer to us) will ensure more Brits get to show you their stuff!


----------

